# Cosmetics outlets IN Chicago?



## Tokyogirl119 (Apr 9, 2009)

I know that there are several CCOs in the suburbs of Illinois, but are there any located in Chicago? I found this place, has anyone been there:
company outlet chicago - Google Maps


----------



## EllD (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, yes!  You mean there is a makeup outlet in the city?  How did you find out about it?  Do we know what brands they sell?  Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## MakeupPlay (May 23, 2012)

There are no CCO's in the city of Chicago. There is only one CCO in Illinois. That one is located in the suburb near Chicago. It is located in Aurora, Illinois. The selection of products has grown over the years. It's always a great place to shop.


----------

